# Very good news on the The UDI Oak Timbers  RENOVATION  Special Assessment budget



## brucecz (Sep 15, 2012)

Very  good news on the The UDI Oak Timbers  RENOVATION  Special Assessment budget was announced in a posting by the  UDI Oak Timbers board president Sheri Lundstrom  on September 13, 2012 which are vastly lower compared to the projected Special Assessment budget amounts first posted on the Christmas Mountain Website back on back in April 2011. 

  The UDI Oak Timbers approved  Special Assessment budget came in at   $2,485 which was less  49% of the first projected Special Assessment budget of $5,100 per ownership.   The Oak Timbers UDI  Oak Timbers Special Assessment budget will be $2,485 or $828 per year for 3 years with no interest . 

 A letter should be going to owners in the next few weeks.  The billings will be sent out on about Nov 1, 2012  but the first payments will be not due until  Jan 1, 2 013..   Renovation starts right after thanksgiving and goes into March.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
Fairly good news on the The UDI Cottage Special Assessment budget was announced in a posting by a Cottage  board member  Sheri Lundstrom


on September 13, 2012 which are vastly lower compared to the projected Special Assessment budget amounts first posted on the Christmas Mountain Website back on back in April 2011.   The UDI Cottage approved  Special Assessment budget came in at  $3,093 for a  UDI Cottage  which was over 14 % less  the first projected Special Assessment budget of $3,600  per ownership.

The UDI Cottage Special Assessment  will be $3,093 for a UDI Cottage or $1,031 per year for 3 years with no interest. . A letter should be going to owners in the next few weeks.  The billings will be sent out on about Nov 1, 2012  but the first payments will be not due until  Jan 1, 2 013..    .    
The reason for the difference. Defaults in the Cottage UDI inventory. Eventually we will get the default problem resolved as we move ownerships to new owners. Hopefully once this renovation is done it will be more appealing for more buyers. Renovation starts right after thanksgiving and goes into March.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


As a personal observation IMHO Sheri Lundstrom did a great job and service for other owners spending lots of hours and hours since April 2011 when first elected on the Cottage board and helping to move ownerships to new owners and addressing other areas .

Bruce F. Czajkowski


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 15, 2012)

While still high I'm sure the money and renovation work is needed and it sounds as if it will be used efficiently.  That is good news. It is good to see the money going to the project and not as overhead to management as is all too often the case. Another case where owner control is the best way to go it seems. 

Wishing the  resort & owners the best.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 15, 2012)

That is still a fair bit...  Sound like the first proposal was higher than the $3000 per udi or $1000 per week they talked about initially,  Now that they came around or just under the initial indication but significantly under the first proposal that it seem a bargin lol.


----------



## brucecz (Sep 15, 2012)

MaryH said:


> That is still a fair bit...  Sound like the first proposal was higher than the $3000 per udi or $1000 per week they talked about initially,  Now that they came around or just under the initial indication but significantly under the first proposal that it seem a bargin lol.



Mary, there were over the last 4 years  or so many Special assessment figures floated by BG management on the Oak Timbers UDI and I was not as gullible to believe the inflated red herring of $5,100 or the low of $900 so I posted neither figure because I had no proof and would not risk my reputation.  

Some fell for the Red Herring the sales department IMHO had posted on the CMV website in April of 2011 of $5,100 Oak Timbers UDI and about $3,600 for a Cottage UDI.

I was surprised that our  (8)  larger Oak Timbers UDI Special assessment was about $600 less that our (1) Blended Cottage Timbers UDI Special assessment. I am happy that I can now update our ads now that the  Special assessment costs are known and end the speculation.

If we take the UDI Oak Timbers approved Special Assessment budget that came in at  $2,485 and divide it by 10 yealy reservations the cost per week useage would average out to $248.50for the UDI Oak Timbers approved Special Assessment.

 That is a lot better than those who have one weeks worth of BG points at CMV as a Townhose Timbers as their Special Assessment cost would be about $828 pere week.

If you or some others on this site are now a member of the UDI yahoo and the Bluegreen yahoo groups and  go back to the March and April 2011 posts you will see among my many posts that at time I posted  I though the $5,100 was Red Herring and  I was right.  I was not   duped like some apparently were.

One poster from Greenbay belived  the spin of the sales cretures and said the  UDI Oak Timbers approved Special Assessment. special might be :hysterical: :rofl: $7,400.   You can find that post as post #9 posted on August 13, 2011 on this string http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1157490#post1157490

He was to high at  over 300%. I still wonder that his agenda was in spreading such incorrect amounts as factual and truthful and saying others were missleading others  if they did not buy what he said as fact. 


Bruce


----------



## MaryH (Sep 15, 2012)

Was it Liz who was giving CMV UDIs away for free earlier this year?  Mailed here and she said it is not known yet but likely less than $1k per week.  But there were too many unknowns so passed.


----------



## brucecz (Sep 15, 2012)

Mary, the special Assessment amounts as per my first posting are now known.

  The Oak Timbers UDI Oak Timbers Special Assessment budget will only be  $2,485 or  $828 per year for 3 years with no interest . 

The UDI Cottage Special Assessment will be $3,093 for a UDI Cottage or $1,031 per year for 3 years with no interest.

It was Sheri Lundstrom  inregards  to the Cottages UDIs who worked to promote the Cottages UDIs  give away for free earlier this year as she was and still is a Cottage Board member.

As a personal observation IMHO Sheri Lundstrom did a great  job and service for other owners spending lots of hours and hours since April 2011 when first elected on the Cottage board and helping to move ownerships to new owners and addressing other areas.

Bruce


----------



## lds337 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have been reading several posts in regards to Oak Timbers UDI and Cabin UDI.   Bruce you seem to have a vast knowledge of CMV.  After knowing what the assessment budget is I'm looking to buy into CMV.  I would think I would want a Oak Timbers UDI, and I would think some owners may want to sell due to the upcoming assessment.  Can you or someone provide me some insight on where is a good place to look for one for sale?   

Thanks, Lee


----------



## brucecz (Sep 29, 2012)

lds337 said:


> I have been reading several posts in regards to Oak Timbers UDI and Cabin UDI.   Bruce you seem to have a vast knowledge of CMV.  After knowing what the assessment budget is I'm looking to buy into CMV.  I would think I would want a Oak Timbers UDI, and I would think some owners may want to sell due to the upcoming assessment.  Can you or someone provide me some insight on where is a good place to look for one for sale?
> 
> Thanks, Lee



Leeesere are some sites. http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/timeshare-rentals.asp  Tug, Redweek, My Resort Network, Craigs.

I dislike typing but if you give me a call at our home  at 1-262-878-7566anytime between 8 AM to 8 PM CST I can give you lots of info in about 15 minutes on the phone that would take5 to 7 hours typing out emails. I am in the peocess of downsizing and will get at updating the CMV UDI "Pure" and "Blended" UDI's

Also have records of exchanges gotten with both types of UDI's and you will see that the Timbers exchange better with II than the Cottages do for the same week number.

Bruce


----------



## MaryH (Oct 1, 2012)

That is still a fair bit.  

Also considering rental rate have dropped I think we will see the RCI TPU and II trading value drop a bit in the future?


----------



## chriskre (Oct 1, 2012)

MaryH said:


> That is still a fair bit.
> 
> Also considering rental rate have dropped I think we will see the RCI TPU and II trading value drop a bit in the future?



It seems like the exchange companies like the prolific deposits.
after all it doesn't cost them anything so why not?  
Luckily we have lots of options with these cottages.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 1, 2012)

MaryH said:


> That is still a fair bit.
> 
> Also considering rental rate have dropped I think we will see the RCI TPU and II trading value drop a bit in the future?



Mary, I hope the following will help you to understand the BASIC OVER ALL history and  economic differences of a  CMV Timbers   compared to a BG Points or single deeded week at CMV or at other resorts or to any other type of  "TYPICAL NON Bluegreen ownership  TIMESHARE OWNERSHIP weather it be deeded or Points.   

Note I used to own about 7 Cottage ownerships but seeing the rental completion on Cottages was getting crowded I now own only one Cottage UDI.  But that aside many of the basic advantages that our Oak Timbers have are inherit in the Cottage UDI's. 

Seeing I will be 69 next month I have been reducing our ownerships the past few years so I can take it easier. 

To try answer your first question if you would have been at the 3 CMV HOA  April 1, 2011 meetings a RCI spokesperson stated that the rating would go up if upgrades were done which seems logical.   A lot of Tuggers do not trust RCI that much,  but if you do the improvements the RCI  rating card scores that guests fill out should go up and there fore the RCI TPU and II trading value and more RCI points should  be awarded for weeks deposited into RCI Points.

Also FYI a bit of history about 10 years ago  the UDI Timbers after the indoor Pool  fire was rated as a Gold Crown so raising it back up to only  a Sliver Crown resort from a Standard resort rating  is a reasonable expectation after the upgrades have been done,  I will not project the same for the UDI Cottages because except for them being UDI's they are IMHO a lesser product for the following reasons.

In regards to Rental rates the CMV Cottages have been over exposed because of the big inventory of over 100 units and they are the smallest 2 bedroom units at CMV. The UDI Oak Timbers have several very important rental differances that the UDI  lack and they are 

First there are only 17 Oak Timbers and  the Oak Timbers are about 36% bigger, have the second bathroom, in unit washer and dryer and have the screened porches with the Jennaire grilles while the UDI  Cottages  do not have those features. 

FYI ONLY the Oak Timbers. the Deluxe Timbers and Villas have the screened porches with the Jennaire grilles. The BG Points Townhouses, the BG Points Cottages and the Cabins DO NOT HAVE have the screened porches with the Jennaire grilles.  That one reason why the UDI Oak Timbers rent for more than the Cottages and trade better in II than the Cottages do.

In regards to rentals FYI seeing there only only 17 of the Oak Timbers compared to the over 100  Cottages so  the Timbers have less comparable rentals available.  One reason is that not many  UDI Oak Timbers owners do not do rentals because they use them for the Free Golf anf FREE Ski Lift passes and for excellent exchanges with many different exchange companies. 

Years ago I noticed that people much preferred paying more for a Oak Timbers than for a Cottage if we had a Oak Timbers available.

Costs are based on 10 UDI Oak Timbers reservations per year per Oak Timbers ownership to get maxcomparison of  benefits out of any CMV UDI.

We can for the UDI Oak Timbers  $1,094 yearly maintenance  fees  get 10 reservations making that  prorated maintenance  fees cost only $110 per reservation plus $65 for the housekeeping fee making the total average prorated  cost of ONLY $175 per reservation for a 2 bedroom with  the second bathroom , in unit washer and dryer and have the screened porches with the Jennaire grilles, gas fireplaces, etc. You get to pick the reservation dates unlikemost  quarter share timeshare ownerships. 

So we are  going to do the following Ownership comparables based on 10 reservations per year. If you need less than 4 reservations per year you then you can not take full advantage of reservations to use for your staying at the resort, doing exchanges and rentals, etc. 

I personally have enjoyed those CMV UDI  Oak Timbers and Cottage economic advantages  listed below for over 12  years and will  enjoy those "Typical UDI Oak Timbers" economic advantages in the future. We look at these Special Assessments as lowering our profits for the past few years. We are thankfull that we have that profit money set aside for the  Special Assessments. I wonder if we can get a Special Assessment discount if we pay the full amount due the first year instead of speading them out over 3 years.

 One BIG COST ADVANTAGE many over look irst when buying a Timbers UDI you only have ONE closing charge of say of $400 were you would have 10 closing charges at $400 each  to have access to a comparable amount of 10 reservations per year.  The closing costs for 10 single weeks would have  a extra cost of about $3,600 to have access to a comparable amount of 10 reservations per year if you owned  10 single weeks  worth of BG Points or 10  single deeded weeks. 

If we divide that $2,485 CMV UDI Oak Timbers Special assessment by 10 yearly reservations the Special assessment charge would average out to only $248.50 per yearly reservation for only one year.    But if you had a CMV Villa  or Cabin your Special Assessment cost be $1,314 or OVER 5 times the amount per week of the CMV  UDI Oak Timbers Special Assessment rate per reservation based on 10 yearly CMV  UDI Oak Timbers reservations.

The total of yearly 10 CMV UDI Oak Timbers reservations only totals  $1,750 for the the CMV UDI Oak Timbers. The  prorated yearly maintenance  fees cost only $110 per reservation plus $65 for the resorts housekeeping fee making the total cost ONLY $175 per reservation.      There are very few 2 bedroom 2 bathroom units that have a yearly maintenance fee of under  $550 per week. So if you take that $550 yearly maintenance fee  X 10 maintenance  fees equals $5,500 - the  comparable UDI Oak Timbers  $1,094 yearly maintenance  fees  get 10 reservations making that  prorated maintenance  fees cost only $110 per reservation plus $65 for the housekeeping fee making the cost $175 per reservation for a yearly savings of about $3,800 every year.

We also  enjoy staying on II exchanges at the resorts like The Resort on Cocoa Beach and the New Port Coast Marriott's resorts at a prorated exchange cost of about $350.  That Marriott has a owners yearly  maintenance  fee of about $900 and the over resort about $800  for the  owners yearly  maintenance  fee.  So we save about $1,000 and that almost  covered of Timbers maintenance fees for the year except for $100. WE are supposed to stay on a exchange through II at the Hollywood Planet check in in this October 12 but may not be able to because of the operation we had which required a 6 day stay and we got home on September 29.

We can unlike many Points systems bank our weeks with most independant exchange companies besides RCI and II. A lot of Tuggers miss that  important exchange flexibility fact.  

But there are even more OWNERSHIP  benefits to the UDI. Oak Timbers ownerships you have might have overlooked. If our II ( or any other exchange companies) exchange savings left us only $100 short of our yearly maintenance fees that means for the over 8 reservations  left our costs not covered are 8 reservations  X $ 65 for the housekeeping fee or $520 plus the $100 making a total of  ONLY $620 for 8 reservations or less that less than $80 per reservation good for up to one full week.    WE mostly use those reservations for rentals

We have used the UDI Oak Timbers free Golf privileges to save some money.    How much would Free Golf save if used several weeks each year? The possible savings for the Free ski lift for a family of 4 can lead to a average saving of $140 per day. That could be savings of $980 per week times  how many days or weeks each year? 

There are other LARGE ECONOMIC advantages Possable with the UDI Oak Timbers compared to  a "TYPICAL TIMESHARE OWNERSHIP" or even compared to a UDI Cottage.  But the UDI Cottage ownership which has many advantages over A "TYPICAL TIMESHARE OWNERSH


Bruce


----------



## MaryH (Oct 3, 2012)

Bruce,

But how about the trickle down effect.  

More people are having these UDI and trying to rent them out, and sometimes they are not able to.  If you cancel it do you lose the $65 housekeeping fee since some are advertising them for $200 + Housekeeping fee recently.  You said yourself that you downsized 7 out of 8 of your Cottage UDIs.  

At some point these renters might decide it is more economical to deposit them to exchange company then rent these CMV except for prime season, thus increasing the inventory in those exchange systems.  So would that lead to a small or moderate drop in the trading power of weeks, especially of the more off season weeks?

TS is sometimes a factor of supply and demand so trying to figure out trends to figure out the future economics.

Which exchange companies can Cottage and Timber UDI work with in addition to RCI and II?


----------



## brucecz (Oct 3, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Bruce,
> But how about the trickle down effect.
> 
> More people are having these UDI and trying to rent them out, and sometimes they are not able to.  If you cancel it do you lose the $65 housekeeping fee since some are advertising them for $200 + Housekeeping fee recently.  You said yourself that you downsized 7 out of 8 of your Cottage UDIs.
> ...



 Mary, some of the people trying to do UDI Cottage rentals do a very poor job on their advertising by  going cheap and only placing free ads like places like Craigs list and the TUG LMR.  

Mary, no you do not lose the $65.  and we only pay that at check in if we use it in some way and if you cancel 4 or more days out you do not pay the $25 late cancel fee,  If you had  BG Points if you do not cancel at least 10 days before check in you will lose those Points. A weeks worth of BG Points can cost about $700 to $800 when you ad in the yearly Club Dues

One of the reasons I started downsizing a few years ago where over health concerns as I had colon cancer a little over 7 years ago and was cancer free.  Last month after 3 months of chemo we had my bladder removed and things look good.  I  had planned on cutting back from about 150 yearly reservations to about 50 several years ago. 

But even after cutting down the past few years on ownerships we still have to pay on 5 figure rental profits.

The main reason I downsized on our Cottages was addressed in my last posting in regards to the glut of Cottage rentals were the limited amount of Oak Timbers does not have that rental problem.

Please  reread my last post as you seemingly have missed the MANY important HUGE ECONOMIC  differences between the  UDI Oak Timbers and the UDI Cottages. 

Also reread to note the HUGE Economic Advantages differences the Oak Timbers over any other type of Timeshare ownership.  

 If you know of any other single timeshare ownership type  that can provide all of the benefits that a Single Oak Timbers ownership can provide, please name it and provide documentation because in my 13 years of owning over 50 ownerships of various types IMHO there is none that come close to comparing the value a Single Oak Timbers ownership can offer.

 WE have done hundreds of CMV and other rentals.

  Some people call us up about to inquire our Oak Timbers UDI's  and want to pay little to nothing because they saw that they were able to get a Cottage UDI for free but lack knownlegde and  miss the important VALUE differences between the Oak Timbers over the UDI Cottages.   They remind me of some who wanted these same Oak Timbers over 10 years ago but were to cheap and missed out on 10 years of profit and low cost exchanges and low cost stays at CMV in a unit that has a lot of requested amenties.  

The $200 rentals for the Oak Timbers are last minute rentals and 5 of those will cover your yearly maintenance fees leaving you at least 5 more yearly  reservations.    The prime Oak Timbers summer and Christmas Timbers go for more than $500 and prime summer weeks from $699 to $749.

But note the savings in many areas as far useage, exchanges, RIC Points, Rci Points lite, etc.

Feel free to call me  if you have more questionsbetween 8 AM to 8 PM CST to save me typing time as I am a painfully SLOW typist


Bruce


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 3, 2012)

glad to hear your surgery went well Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Oct 3, 2012)

rapmarks said:


> glad to hear your surgery went well Bruce


Thanks pat. They found no seedings. I will be on a 10 pound weight restriction for about 6 weeks.  Will be going there today for a second check up.

Bruce


----------



## MaryH (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Bruce.   Might give you a call.  Glad your surgery went well and things look good.

lol I don't intend to rent except if I book something and end up not using it.  I had to do it this year when work or travel schedule changed with Highlands Inn, Paris and SF.  To be frank renting is too much trouble lol.  

Did talk to a few nice people by e-mail and phone but I am better off spending the time and effort on my work since as a consultant, I bill by the hour.  The amount of time I spent on the 3 rental is really not worth it to me as a money maker and 1 of the 3 I actually lost money on.  On the soft plus side the guy was really happy after and excited about the stay since he impressed his GF with Highland Inn 1bdrm with an Ocean View.

I am more thinking about it for deposit/exchange purposes..  In terms of week I have RHC which is good for the alternate exchanges but tied to RCI with weaker deposits chosen by RHC.  I prefer II I think for the quality.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 3, 2012)

I too don't want to put a lot of effort into renting out my weeks.  Too much competition from people that know what they are doing!

I have space banked so many weeks, it is hard to believe.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 3, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Thanks Bruce.   Might give you a call.  Glad your surgery went well and things look good.
> 
> lol I don't intend to rent except if I book something and end up not using it.  I had to do it this year when work or travel schedule changed with Highlands Inn, Paris and SF.  To be frank renting is too much trouble lol.
> 
> ...



Which 3 rentals Quote" The amount of time I spent on the 3 rental is really not worth it to me as a money maker and 1 of the 3 I actually lost money on." Unquote

and what type of consultanting?

Bruce


----------



## chriskre (Oct 4, 2012)

MaryH said:


> To be frank renting is too much trouble lol.
> 
> .........
> I am more thinking about it for deposit/exchange purposes..  In terms of week I have RHC which is good for the alternate exchanges but tied to RCI with weaker deposits chosen by RHC.  I prefer II I think for the quality.



Mary, if you owned more than one then maybe it would be worth your while.
My initial intention was to rent a week just to recoup some of my MF's and will probably eventually do that with a summer week.

II seems to like these CMV's.  I even saw a few Harborside units with my CMV white week.  I've also seen alot of other nice developer units with my CMV.

You can also deposit them to DAE, Platinum and TPI.  RCI for the moment really seems to like them.  Buy yourself a cheap RCI points and you get a free second weeks account.  I've been depositing them into my free Wyn account.  I think in the last year I've deposited 14 units to RCI not counting the RCI points, and three II units I've deposited plus a Platinum unit.  

They do require a little organization but I have found the payoff worth the effort.  I guess I'll see if the payoff for renting will be worth it later on.  



rapmarks said:


> I too don't want to put a lot of effort into renting out my weeks.  Too much competition from people that know what they are doing!
> 
> I have space banked so many weeks, it is hard to believe.



I can't believe how many I have space banked either.  :ignore:
I may actually book a week for myself and go see exactly what it is that I own.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 4, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Mary, if you owned more than one then maybe it would be worth your while.
> My initial intention was to rent a week just to recoup some of my MF's and will probably eventually do that with a summer week.
> 
> II seems to like these CMV's.  I even saw a few Harborside units with my CMV white week.  I've also seen alot of other nice developer units with my CMV.
> ...



The colors by our home in lower Wisconsin are at near color peak now.

They are addictive. Some people who paid high prices for high end ownerships are shocked in what you can pick up with a little old Midwesterm CMV.

As a matter of fact we picked up with 2 Oak Timbers white weeks a Thanksgiving week and Christmas 2 bed and 2 bath units  at "Ocho" in Puerto Vallarta. 

Sorry but I am not sharing from what exchange company we got those 2 prime weeks from seeing there are only 10 units at Ocho so they are hard to come by.

Bruce


----------



## chriskre (Oct 4, 2012)

So when is the best time to visit CMV?  
I need to plan it for next year.  
I don't want to visit when it's too hot or too cold though.  
Florida chicken here.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 4, 2012)

chriskre said:


> So when is the best time to visit CMV?
> I need to plan it for next year.
> I don't want to visit when it's too hot or too cold though.
> Florida chicken here.


 
It is the busiest in July and first three weeks of august.
June is nice as is September and less crowded, but weather here can change drastically.  It will be in the thirties at night for the next week, high in the low 50s.  this weekend had been in the 70s.

do  visit when I am here, during the months I mentioned.


----------

